# ESO-Rollenspiel.de - Die deutsche Rollenspiel-Plattform für The Elder Scrolls Online



## Aquiel81 (6. Dezember 2012)

**Die Rollenspiel-Plattform für The Elder Scrolls Online**

Endlich ist es soweit! Die unabhängige Rollenspiel-Plattform TESO-Rollenspiel.de ist online!

TESO-Rollenspiel.de hat sich zur Aufgabe gemacht, jedem deutschsprachigen Rollenspieler und Rollenspielinteressierten eine gemeinsame, zentrale Plattform für den Kontakt und den Austausch mit Gleichgesinnten zu bieten. Eine Art gemeinsames Dach für alle Rollenspieler in "The Elder Scrolls Online". TESO-Rollenspiel.de steht allen Spielern von "The Elder Scrolls Online" offen. Wir sind eine Plattform aus der TESO-Community, für die TESO-Community.

Tauscht Euch hier über Euer liebstes Hobby aus und lernt weitere Gleichgesinnte kennen. Seid kreativ und stellt Eure kreativen Werke einem breitem Publikum vor.

Vergesst auch nicht einen regelmässigen Blick in unser Lexikon zu wagen. Hier ist unser fleissiger Schreiberling Mottenpriester eifrig bestrebt Euch mit allerhand Informationen rund um die Lore von "The Elder Scrolls Online" zu versorgen. Lest seine Berichte und diskutiert sie bei uns im Forum.

Plant zusammen mit Gleichgesinnten dieser Community tolle RP-Plots und Events und werbt für sie. Erzählt Euren Gilden, Freunden und Spielpartnern von uns. Gebt unseren Link weiter und verweist andere Rollenspieler auf unsere Plattform. Je mehr Leute das Forum nutzen, umso mehr Leute habt ihr auch um Euch mit ihnen auszutauschen.

Wir freuen uns auf Euch, die RP Community von "The Elder Scrolls Online"!

 

---------------------

Zwischen den in diesem Unterforum publizierten Inhalten und unserem Verlag Computec Media (sowie den zugehörige Abteilungen), besteht keinerlei Zusammenarbeit oder Zugehörigkeit. Wir distanzieren uns ausdrücklich von den angebotenen Inhalten der Thread-Ersteller.


----------



## Aquiel81 (23. Dezember 2012)

Das Team von TESO-Rollenspiel.de wünscht Euch allen frohe und besinnliche Weihnachtstage und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Passend zum bald neu anstehenden Jahr erstrahlt TESO-Rollenspiel.de seit kurzem in neuem Glanz.

Ebenso könnt Ihr uns inzwischen auf Twitter folgen und auf Facebook wissen lassen, ob Euch die Seite gefällt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Aquiel81,

wenn du noch einen Backlink zu buffed.de einbaust, ist dein Beitrag auch OK (siehe auch: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/132653-vor-dem-posten-bitte-lesen/ )


----------



## Aquiel81 (27. Dezember 2012)

Natürlich. Ist soeben geschehen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Aquiel81 (31. Dezember 2012)

Das TESO-Rollenspiel-Team wünscht Euch allen einen guten Rutsch und ein frohes neues Jahr!

Mit dem Ende des Jahres endet auch der erste Monat mit TESO-Rollenspiel.de. Auf dass noch viele weitere gemeinsame Monate folgen werden!


----------



## Aquiel81 (15. Januar 2013)

*TESO-RP heißt jetzt TESO-Rollenspiel!*

Die Verantwortlichen für die Rollenspiel-Plattform für The Elder Scrolls Online sind von ihrer bisherigen Domain auf die neue Domain www.TESO-Rollenspiel.de und sozusagen in die eigenen vier Wände umgezogen. Ansonsten ändert sich nichts, vor allem nicht an unserem Motto: 

Von der Community, für die Community!

Unsere Plattform soll dem Austausch und der gemeinsamen Planung aller deutschsprachigen Rollenspieler von TESO dienen. Dabei bleiben wir stets nah am Puls der TESO-Community, sind wir doch ein Teil von ihr und teilen Eure Vorfreude auf das Spiel.

Euer TESO-Rollenspiel-Team


----------



## Aquiel81 (28. Februar 2013)

*TESO-Rollenspiel.de wächst und gedeiht!*

Mit großer Freude blicken wir auf die stetig wachsende Mitgliederzahl. Bereits mehr als 100 interessierte Rollenspieler haben inzwischen ihren Weg zu uns gefunden und es werden täglich mehr.

Getreu unserem Motto &#8220;Von der Community, für die Community&#8221; fand nun auch letztes Wochenende das erste Gildenleiter-TS-Meeting statt. Hier trafen sich die Vertreter aller bisher auf TESO-Rollenspiel vertretenen Gilden ein um gemeinsam mit dem TESO-Rollenspiel-Team die Zukunft von TESO-Rollenspiel zu besprechen. Es wurde geplant, diskutiert und geplauscht, und so ist es kaum verwunderlich, dass nun auch schon die ersten gemeinsamen gildenübergreifenden Projekte der Rollenspieler für TESO geplant sind.

Wenn auch Du ein Teil von TESO-Rollenspiel werden willst, dann zögere nicht länger und besuche uns in unseren Hallen auf:
www.TESO-Rollenspiel.de

Wir freuen uns auf Dich.

Das Team von TESO-Rollenspiel.de


----------



## Aquiel81 (27. März 2013)

*TESO-Rollenspiel.de präsentiert: Das Charakter- und Gilden-Wiki von TESO-Rollenspiel* 

Heute ist es an der Zeit ein neues Feature von TESO-Rollenspiel zu präsentieren.

Als eine Plattform von der Community, für die Community haben wir nun das Charakter- und das Gilden-Wiki ins Leben gerufen, in dem jeder registrierte Benutzer persönliche Artikel erstellen und verwalten kann.

Im Gilden-Wiki präsentieren sich alle in The Elder Scrolls Online aktiven Rollenspielgilden in übersichtlichen Artikeln. Erfahrt mehr über die geplanten Rollenspielprojekte der Gilden, schmiedet gemeinsam mit ihnen neue Pläne oder bewerbt Euch um einen Platz in Eurer Lieblingsgilde.

Im Charakter-Wiki können alle Rollenspieler ihre Charaktere präsentieren. In diesem Bereich sind der Kreativität kaum Grenzen gesetzt. Ganz egal ob Alter, Geschlecht, Stärken, Schwächen, Herkunft oder Aussehen, oder eine spannende Geschichte, alles findet hier seinen Platz. Als kleine Hilfestellung gibt es einen vorgefertigten Charakterbogen zum Ausfüllen.

Wir freuen uns auf Eure Einträge.

Euer TESO-Rollenspiel-Team


----------



## Aquiel81 (30. April 2013)

*TESO-Rollenspiel.de stellt sich vor!*

Nach den ersten zwei Beta-Wellen rückt The Elder Scrolls Online in immer greifbarere Nähe.

Im Zuge dessen wird TESO-Rollenspiel.de in diesem „Let’s introduce“-Video samt Interview präsentiert, dem ersten Teil einer Videoreihe, in welcher nach und nach alle Community-Portale für The Elder Scrolls Online vorgestellt werden sollen.

Wir würden uns freuen, auch Euch schon bald auf unserer Plattform begrüßen zu dürfen.

Euer TESO-Rollenspiel-Team


----------



## Aquiel81 (16. Juli 2013)

*TESO-Rollenspiel heißt jetzt ESO-Rollenspiel!*

Da wir von jeher auch im Besitz der Domain www.ESO-Rollenspiel.de waren und sich die offizielle Abkürzung „ESO“ für The Elder Scrolls Online inzwischen etabliert hat, haben wir uns dazu entschlossen, nun ebenso offiziell auf die Domain und die Bezeichnung ESO-Rollenspiel.de zu wechseln. Für Euch ändert sich so gut wie nichts, da die alte Domain TESO-Rollenspiel.de nach wie vor funktioniert und zu uns führt.

Auch ansonsten ändert sich nichts an unserem Motto „Von der Community, für die Community!“ und unserem Ansinnen, ein beschauliches Heim für alle deutschsprachigen Rollenspieler und deren Gilden in ESO bieten zu wollen.

Das halbjährige Bestehen von (T)ESO-Rollenspiel.de wollen wir zum Anlass nehmen, einen kleinen Newsletter, Schmierblättchen genannt, zu veröffentlichen, in dem wir einen kurzen Überblick über ein paar Kernbausteine von ESO-Rollenspiel bieten und was die Community gerade so bewegt. Das Schmierblättchen ist vor allem für Neuzugänge oder diejenigen gedacht, die nicht so häufig bei uns vorbeischauen und wird in unregelmäßigen Abständen fortgesetzt werden.

Euer ESO-Rollenspiel-Team


----------



## Aquiel81 (11. September 2013)

*Ausgabe 2 des ESO-Rollenspiel Schmierblättchens ist da!*

Es ist mal wieder soweit und ein neues ESO-Rollenspiel Schmierblättchen ist erschienen. In diesem Newsletter fassen wir stets die Neuigkeiten der letzten Zeit auf unserer Plattform übersichtlich zusammen.

Die Titelstory unseres neuesten Schmierblättchens handelt von unserem Besuch der Gamescom und dem Meet&Greet von ZeniMax Online, an dem wir teilnehmen durften. Weiterhin werden unter anderem neue Features unserer Plattform wie der Lore-Abend und die Rollenspiel-Guides vorgestellt, bereits länger vorhandene wie die für ESO geplanten Rollenspiel-Projekte (bisher der Untermarkt und die Magierakademie) näher beleuchtet, sowie ein kleiner Ausblick auf ein zukünftiges Feature gewährt. Den Abschluss bildet erneut das Zitat des Monats.

Euer ESO-Rollenspiel-Team


----------



## Aquiel81 (14. März 2014)

_Rollenspiel spielt man miteinander und füreinander, nicht nebeneinander oder gegeneinander._​-	unbekannter Verfasser​
„Miteinander - füreinander“, mit diesem Leitsatz im Hinterkopf wurde vor über einem Jahr ESO-Rollenspiel.de ins Leben gerufen und seither haben wir diesen Leitsatz zu unserem Kredo gemacht. Mit der Gründung einer Gilde in ESO wollen wir diesen Leitsatz unterstreichen und ins Spiel transportieren. Rollenspiel lebt von der Gemeinschaft, von Spielern die Hand-in-Hand eine lebendige Welt erschaffen. Wir glauben, mit der ESO-Rollenspiel-Gilde eine Unterstützung für diese Ziele zu liefern.


*Wer sind wir?*

"Wir", das ist nicht nur die Projektleitung von ESO-Rollenspiel.de. Vielmehr ist mit „Wir“ die Gesamtheit der ESO-Rollenspiel-Community gemeint, die sich aus zahlreichen Gründen eine eigene ESO-Rollenspiel-Gilde gewünscht hat.  Die Gilde wird zwar von einem Vertreter von ESO-Rollenspiel.de gegründet, aber nicht alleine von diesem organisatorisch geführt werden. Insgesamt wird, aufgrund der anzunehmenden Größe und der damit einhergehenden Vielfalt der Mitglieder, eine sehr flache Hierarchie angestrebt, in der jeder dazu angehalten ist, in gemeinschaftlicher Arbeit einen Platz zum Wohlfühlen und zum angenehmen Austausch mit Gleichgesinnten zu schaffen.


*Was bieten wir?*

ESO wird uns eine wunderschöne und vielseitige Welt zur Verfügung stellen, von der wir glauben, dass sie als perfekte Kulisse für Rollenspieler dienen wird. Dennoch gibt es auf dem Weg dahin einige Herausforderungen, denen wir uns gegenübersehen. Mit der ESO-Rollenspiel-Gilde wollen wir uns allen die Gelegenheit bieten, einige der größten Hürden zum ungetrübten gemeinsamen Rollenspielerlebnis zu nehmen.

*Nehmt mit dem ESO-Rollenspiel-Handelshaus am Handel der Rollenspieler unter sich teil!*

Die ESO-Rollenspiel-Gilde wird ein gemeinsames Handelshaus beherbergen, ein Ort, an dem Rollenspieler ihre Waren an andere Rollenspieler verkaufen und im Gegenzug Dinge von diesen erstehen können. Die Möglichkeit eines gildeninternen Auktionshauses erlaubt es Rollenspielern wie nie zuvor, ihre Waren für andere Rollenspieler herzustellen und sie auch nur ihnen zum Kauf anzubieten, und das ohne große Events und Absprachen, sondern einfach durch den Gildenhändler. Zwar glauben wir, dass Märkte und Handel im Rollenspiel ein großer Spaß sind, aber für Gegenstände des täglichen Bedarfs oder ein neues Gewand möchte man nicht immer auf den nächsten Markt warten. Hier kann das Handelshaus große Abhilfe schaffen.
*
Überlasst es nicht dem Zufall, gemeinsam mit anderen Rollenspielern in einer Phase zu landen!*

Neben diesem hat die ESO-Rollenspiel-Gilde auch einen ganz banalen spielmechanischen Nutzen, der aber nicht minder wichtig für uns alle sein wird. Da ZeniMax Online für ESO die Megaserver-Technologie verwendet, ist es für alle Spieler äußerst wichtig, mit Gleichgesinnten in einer Phase zusammengeführt zu werden. Auch dafür wird die ESO-Rollenspiel-Gilde gute Dienste leisten, da man unter anderem bevorzugt mit Charakteren beziehungsweise Accounts eine Phase teilt, mit denen man auch gemeinsam in einer Gilde ist. Schließlich will man nicht nur gemeinsam mit seiner eigentlichen Rollenspielgilde spielen, sondern möchte insgesamt mit möglichst vielen Rollenspielern zusammengeführt werden.

*Trefft im Gilden-Chat auf viele andere Rollenspieler und tauscht Euch mit ihnen aus!*

In der ESO-Rollenspiel-Gilde könnt Ihr andere Rollenspieler für Eure Events oder allgemein für Euer Rollenspiel finden. Die ESO-Rollenspiel-Gilde steht allen Rollenspielern offen*, sie ist also eine großartige Möglichkeit um anderen Rollenspielern zu begegnen und sich mit ihnen abzusprechen. Ihr seid gerade irgendwo und sucht einen Rollenspiel-Partner? Der Gilden-Chat wird sicher helfen. Ihr sucht noch Mitspieler für Euer Event? Oder Besucher? Fragt nicht nur im Forum, benutzt auch den Gilden-Chat. Einfacher und schneller kann man Informationen in einem MMORPG nicht von Rollenspieler zu Rollenspieler übermitteln.
Miteinander zu spielen bedeutet, miteinander Zeit zu verbringen und auch hier kann die ESO-Rollenspiel-Gilde helfen. Lernt Eure Mitspieler besser kennen, indem ihr jederzeit die Gelegenheit habt, Gespräche und Diskussionen mit ihnen zu führen, ganz gleich welcher Gilde sie sonst angehören oder in welcher Allianz sie spielen. Bleibt in Kontakt und knüpft neue Kontakte.


*Wie ist die Gilde organisiert?*

Auch wenn für die ESO-Rollenspiel-Gilde eine flache Hierarchie und geringe Organisationsstrukturen vorgesehen sind, können sie nicht vollends ausbleiben.


Zugang zur Gilde kann jeder erlangen, der sich selbst als Rollenspieler sieht*. Man wird von Beginn an zum vollwertigen Mitglied eingestuft. Eine Probezeit gibt es nicht.

Kriterien zum Ausschluss aus der Gilde können sein: Verunglimpfen des Rollenspiels an sich im Gilden-Chat / sich erhärtender Verdacht eines Handels- oder Farm-Bots.

Über den Ausschluss aus der Gilde oder die Verweigerung zum Beitritt derselben entscheidet in letzter Instanz das Team von ESO-Rollenspiel.de.

Der Gilden-Chat verbleibt unmoderiert.

Die Einladungsrechte für die ESO-Rollenspiel-Gilde erhalten zusätzlich alle Leiter einer anerkannten und auf ESO-Rollenspiel.de repräsentierten Rollenspielgilde. Dies dient allein dem Zweck der Organisation, um einerseits den Einstieg in die Gilde zu häufigen Zeiten zu ermöglichen, aber andererseits die Kontrolle auch nicht vollkommen aus der Hand zu geben, indem jedem Mitglied Einladungsrecht gewährt wird. Mit dem Einladungsrecht geht kein weiteres Recht innerhalb der ESO-Rollenspiel-Gilde einher.


*Ihr wollt mitmachen?*

Dann seid dabei! ESO-Rollenspiel wird keine „Primärgilde“ darstellen, sondern vielmehr einen Treffpunkt für Rollenspieler. Es ist demnach keine große Bewerbung nötig und wir stellen, wie oben zu erkennen ist,  auch keine großen Hürden auf dem Weg zur Mitgliedschaft auf. Meldet Euch schon in der kommenden ESO-Beta, die vom 14. bis 17. März stattfinden wird, oder ab dem vorzeitigen Zugang im Spiel (auf dem europäischen Megaserver) bei dem Team von www.ESO-Rollenspiel.de, um mit zu den Ersten zu gehören, die in die ESO-Rollenspiel-Gilde eingeladen werden.

Ebenso würden wir uns darüber freuen, wenn Ihr Euch spätestens mit dem Beitritt in die Gilde auch auf www.ESO-Rollenspiel.de registrieren würdet, falls das nicht bereits geschehen ist.

*Ausgenommen sind Spieler, die deutlich gegen den Anstand und die guten Sitten einer gesunden Gemeinschaft verstoßen.


----------



## Aquiel81 (22. Mai 2014)

*Gewinnt ein von den deutschen Synchronsprechern handsigniertes ESO-Poster!
*
Auf der RPC haben wir von unserem Community Manager Kai Schober die Gelegenheit bekommen, drei ESO-Poster für euch abzustauben, die von den Synchronsprechern der deutschen Version signiert worden sind. Vielen Dank, dass wir diesen großartigen Preis nun innerhalb unserer Community verlosen dürfen! Diese Raritäten wollen wir aber nicht einfach so unter euch verlosen, sondern mit einem kleinen ESO-Kreuzworträtsel verbinden, welches uns freundlicherweise das Community-Mitglied Karansil dafür zur Verfügung gestellt hat. Vielen Dank an dich an dieser Stelle.

Unter allen richtigen Einsendungen werden wir dann die drei Poster verlosen.

Für die Lösung des Rätsels geben wir Euch 3 Wochen Zeit! Sendet Eure Lösungen auf ESO-Rollenspiel an Aquiel und verwendet dafür als Betreff: Kreuzworträtsel!

Die Gewinner werden wir am Sonntag den 15. Juni dort im Forum bekannt geben! Wir wünschen viel Glück!


Teammitglieder von ESO-Rollenspiel sind leider von der Teilnahme ausgeschlossen. Allen anderen drücken wir natürlich kräftig die Daumen.

Das Rästel sowie eine genaue Beschreibung Eurer Aufgabe findet ihr auf www.eso-rollenspiel.de


----------



## Aquiel81 (16. März 2015)

*Hallo, Rollenspieler.  *

 

Wir blicken bereits auf fast ein Jahr gemeinsames Rollenspiel in ESO zurück! ESO-Rollenspiel bietet sowohl als Online-Plattform auf www.ESO-Rollenspiel.de als auch als Gilde im Spiel der Interessengemeinschaft der deutschsprachigen Rollenspieler weiterhin eine beständige Heimat, um sich zu treffen, gegenseitig auszutauschen und zu organisieren. Erfahre mit deinem Beitritt zur Community immer rechtzeitig von stattfindenden RP-Events und -Projekten, oder finde die passende RP-Gilde für Dich.

 

Wir freuen uns auf Euch!

 

Euer ESO-Rollenspiel-Team


----------



## Aquiel81 (8. Mai 2015)

Ihr wollt ein Borstenschweinchen als Pet in ESO haben? Kein Problem! Macht einfach bei unserem aktuellen Gewinnspiel mit. Als Preise winken euch neben dem Borstenschweinchen noch Tickets zur Role Play Convention in Köln!

Zum Gewinnspiel

 

Euer ESO-Rollenspiel-Team


----------

